

Ask HN: Is there a search/fork/replace/pull-request tool for GitHub out there? - yuchi

I’d like to automate the search&#x2F;replace action on a lot of repositories I don’t own. Do you know of a tool that automates it and also makes pull-requests for me?
======
johnny22
There are quite a few bots i've seen on github that crawl github looking for
certain file types and doing stuff on them. I'm not exactly sure how to search
for them though.

BUT! on this very same hackernews list, i just saw an example of one for
replacing/updating copyright dates.

Maybe you can modify this one to fit your needs?

[https://github.com/ryanmjacobs/github-
copywriter](https://github.com/ryanmjacobs/github-copywriter)

~~~
yuchi
Looks like it’s for your own repos.

My ruby is rusty, but I’ll look into it, thanks!

------
_jomo
think GitHub itself does a good job on this already. You can search, click the
edit button at the top of a file (forks and opens online editor), make your
changes with the commit message being used for the PR text and then click the
PR button.

The online editor is perfectly fine for small changes.

Edit: Maybe I got your question wrong. Are you trying to apply _the same_
search/replace to multiple repos?

~~~
yuchi
Exactly! It’s a mass s///g!

